

ShowHN: New platform for knowledge exchange  - linkedmelo

www.guchex.com<p>Guchex is a free platform intended for knowledge exchange among respected professionals<p>You can view our platform inside without being registered @
guchex.com/guilherme/<p>Feedback appreciated
======
linkedmelo
Our "Post" page, i would like to ask if it is easy to understand our shuffle
mechanism on our right sidebar

[http://guchex.com/guilherme/post/10/linq-lambda-
expressions-...](http://guchex.com/guilherme/post/10/linq-lambda-expressions-
and-generic-delegates)

